# Comments on Shiba Inus and other japanese breeds



## Inuka23 (Aug 27, 2012)

i was wondering what people thought of shiba inus and there other japanese breeds. im curious on what people think about them, obviously there cute, but what else? have u owned one? what was it like? if u didnt and u met one what was your thoughts? or u just saw a pic of it, what crossed ur mind? when i first saw this breed i felt an instant connection with it, i find them very interesting and i hope to get to owne one.


----------



## huskysmiles (Aug 18, 2012)

I've never had a Shiba Inu but I did watch them through that puppy cam a few years ago. They were adorable and it made me really want one - they seemed playful and cute, but of course these were just the puppies so that is not really an informed opinion on what the adult dogs are like. I think they can be quite aggressive and you have to do a really good job with socialization since they are pretty territorial. Do you have any young children or other young dogs at home? Again, they can be quite temperamental so it might not be ideal. They are okay with cats, though.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Akitas can be pretty, but don't know if I'd ever own one. Likely, never. I only know of one Akita, but he's very dog aggressive.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't have any japanese breeds, but I do like them. Personally the Kai ken and Shikoku Inu are two of my favs, but I also love Tosa Inus and the Japanese terrier. 

Shibas are cute quirky dogs. There are some owners of Shiba on here.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Shiba was my first choice of breed when I was ready to own a dog on my own. I've had dogs growing up, but I had wanted a Shiba for a long long time, did all my research and when I was 20 and living in an apartment on my own, I got my Johnny Cash.

He is absolutely a fascinating dog, aside from his horrendous shedding I can't say anything bad about him really. Shibas are very different though, if you've done some research on them you would have figured it out already that they can be a pretty dominant/territorial type dog, and they're just too smart for their own good sometimes, but they are very loyal companions nonetheless. Socialization is a must. Luckily, my guy is bomb proof, he's fairly socialized..with people. He can handle toddlers batting him with toys or tugging his tail, but he prefers human comapnionship over dogs.. he isn't 'dog aggressive', but he goes out of his way to ignore other dogs. He's definitely not a hyper dog, never really was. Doesn't bark either.. one trait I liked about the Shiba's, they aren't known barkers..which was what I needed living in an apartment when I first got him. 

He's been a really great dog, he has rarely misbehaved or done anything wrong, but he does do some quirky annoying things, like eat my underwear sometimes (the ONLY thing he will destroy), and he does give me the cold shoulder if he's pissed off, and blatantly ignores me sometimes, basically he has his own way of saying ' F You', either not listening to anything I say or ask and just completely ignores me and walks into the other room, unless I produce something like a peice of steak or cheese, which are his treats of choice, won't listen or obey to anything unless there's a high reward of some kind. He was extremely easy to train though, I taught him pretty much all the the basic command tricks in one day (shake paw, roll over, high five, dance, and play dead). They can be food agressive, or guard resources if other dogs in the house. Again, they are protective/territorial over anything that is 'theirs'. Their food, the're humans, their bed.. etc. They aren't overly affectionate, either..as in, they aren't really lap dogs, or the type to lick you, or beg for much attention, but they will take any affection your willing to give, just don't expect any affection in return lol. 

Since they are a hunting breed, there is high risk of running away and taking off if they pick up the scent of prey, or see a rabbit/squirrel etc. Very high prey drive. Most breeders do not recommend letting a Shiba off their leash, but I let my Shiba off leash unless we're walking in neighborhood or high traffic areas or in places where leashes are required. He's good at dog parks, and at my parents acreage or whenever we go to a friends cottage or lake lot camping he's always off leash %100. He chases the odd the squirrel, and he has caught mice and squirrels. He's too smart to know he couldn't catch a rabbit, so he doesn't bother chasing after them when he see's them.

Like I said, probably the worst thing I can think of is the shedding, that and he does have dominant/territorial behavoirs which are typical of the breed. They are manipulative, and pretty damned good at getting their way. They are almost very cat-like in my opinion. Very clean, witty, quiet, independent.. very independent, and pretty low maintenance for a dog (atleast that's what I've found with mine).

Some of the best 'quotes' you could say that I"ve read about Shibas, that I now fully understand now are "In a Shiba's mind, everything is I,Me,Mine & Myself" and "You don't 'own' a Shiba, the Shiba owns you".


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I grew up in Japan, and every dog was a Shiba (I have no idea if American pedigree Shiba Inu are anything like Japanese street-dog Shiba Inu). They were, to us, normal dogs. Nobody attempted to train them so I don't know how they would have taken to that. They were not considered appropriate housepets. But they played ball with us, ran away (a lot! LOL), let us play with their puppies, had very little patience for mishandling (and would bite--though not hard enough to draw blood--if you hurt them, even accidentally). They didn't bark, and were somewhat selective in which adults they would deign to bestow attention upon. Very cat-like, very street-smart.


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

My husband brought home a lost Shiba Inu a few months back. He stayed with us for two nights before we found his owner and returned him. It was a really nice dog. SUPER quiet. He followed me around the house, had a really quirky, cute little trot. I kind of got attached to him he was really sweet. He was okay with my dog who is just a puppy and kind of annoying...However, a friend of mine also has a Shiba and that dog is not good with other dogs at all. Not vicious, but just is not interested in another dog coming near him and if they get to close he gets mad and tells them off. I think this disinterest in other dogs is common, I think they like other Shiba's though.. Someone mentioned they are cat-like, I agree with that, they have cat-like mannerisms.


----------



## Inuka23 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks for all of ur replys. ive was on another dog site and the person on there made me mad cause he said he was an akita breeder but acted like he knew everything and made the shiba seem like a hard dog to have (like only really trained proffesionals can have or something like that) and i just wanted some "real" responses to "real" acounts with shibas. thanks for ur replys again and i hope i can have a shiba soon X3 i know it seems bland or cheezy, but when i get a shiba (it will be male) i will name him shiba, it just seems so right X3


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I've always wanted a shiba inu. I tend to like spitz type dogs for looks and temperament. Shiba Inu and Klee Kai are pretty much the breeds on the top of my "wish list".

I doubt I'll ever get one though, cause I'll probably get another shelter mutt. My dog is really nothing like what I would imagine to be my "ideal dog" but i love everything about him :/


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuka23 said:


> thanks for all of ur replys. ive was on another dog site and the person on there made me mad cause he said he was an akita breeder but acted like he knew everything and made the shiba seem like a hard dog to have (like only really trained proffesionals can have or something like that) and i just wanted some "real" responses to "real" acounts with shibas. thanks for ur replys again and i hope i can have a shiba soon X3 i know it seems bland or cheezy, but when i get a shiba (it will be male) i will name him shiba, it just seems so right X3


No, that is not at all the case. Shiba's, In my opinion, make wonderful family housepets if trained and socialized propery, just like any other dog. They do have their quirks, but they are manageable. Some people are scared to take on a Shiba from all this nonesense about them being a difficult breed to own. They're actually VERY easy to train and live with, providing they get their way most of the time. You get used to their stubborn, selfish, manipulative behavoirs and you learn to appreciate them and love them that way. They are very low maintenance compared to most dogs, a few other people confirmed my thoughts on the cat-like behavoirs.. this was one of my first thoughts about Cash when I got him, me and my hubby always used to comment on how he is more cat than dog, except he does have most of the 'desired' canine traits, he does away without some of the least desired ones like barking, destroying everything, digging, eating everything, food stealing, aggressive, etc. All in all he's just a very independent creature, but a very loyal and trustworthy companion. And he seems to leave a lasting impression with everyone he meets, my family, friends and nieghborhood and strangers alike absolutely adore him. My aunt just recently survived cancer, and when she was in the hospital fighting for her life, in her delirium, she kept asking to see my dog, though she'd only met him once before she got cancer, and she hates dogs. It was kind of weird that the only thing she was thinking about at that piont for several days was my beloved Cash, I know cancer can affect a lot of people emotionally and mentally, but now she comes to visit me once in a while to see him lol. 

Do make sure though you research good, reputable breeders that do all the necessary health testing, etc. Research BYOBs and reputable breeders to know the differences. Good, sound breeding can make all the difference with dogs. GOOD breeders will normally produce GOOD dogs with sound temperments and pedigree.. 

Good luck!


----------



## Inuka23 (Aug 27, 2012)

i plan on that XD


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I also have a Shiba and just popped in to echo everything PackMomma said.
But she failed to tell you about the scream.  The most horrific sounding scream you will ever hear, which happens when a Shiba gets injured or offended in some way. Such as getting their temp. taken at the vets.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Kibasdad said:


> I also have a Shiba and just popped in to echo everything PackMomma said.
> But she failed to tell you about the scream.  The most horrific sounding scream you will ever hear, which happens when a Shiba gets injured or offended in some way. Such as getting their temp. taken at the vets.


..or grinding the nail too short and hitting the quick.. 

I haven't been blessed with the dreadful scream too often, I've been lucky that way lol. Like I said, he's had little kids beat him, pull his ears and his tail and he doesn't even flinch, but ya god forbid I trim his nail too short with the dremmel he screams like a dying baby.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kibasdad said:


> I also have a Shiba and just popped in to echo everything PackMomma said.
> But she failed to tell you about the scream.  The most horrific sounding scream you will ever hear, which happens when a Shiba gets injured or offended in some way. Such as getting their temp. taken at the vets.


Is it anything like a Basenji's scream/yodel? Cause I know how cringe worthy that is, after ending up set up next to a bunch of them at a show once.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

"I own you, muahahaha!"


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL, almost all the Americans who had Shiba Inu named them Shiba/Sheba XD. But usually they were female .

Akitas are a lot of dog, probably not the best choice for most people. I knew someone who had 2 "real" Japanese Akita Inu. Both could have been dangerous if not handled properly. The male hated all male humans (was even suspicious of his male owner), and the female hated all other dogs. And they were huge! And strong! But my friend and I went to visit them at least once a week and we always had fun with them.


----------



## Inuka23 (Aug 27, 2012)

when i get a shiba inu and i hear him scream i'll most likely cry at first lol it sounds bad (me crying) but i would get better after a few more screams, lol i wouldnt want mine to scream (like i wouldnt hurt him on purpose) lol they carry lots of surprises now dont they.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Akitas are a lot of dog, probably not the best choice for most people. I knew someone who had 2 "real" Japanese Akita Inu. Both could have been dangerous if not handled properly. The male hated all male humans (was even suspicious of his male owner), and the female hated all other dogs. And they were huge! And strong! But my friend and I went to visit them at least once a week and we always had fun with them.


Yeah they can be. There was someone who used to bring Akitas (american ones), to my old obedience school. All the ones she brought were somewhat reactive to other dogs. I remember this one time where the dog she brought, if I am remembering correctly got into a fight with another dog, and the instructor went to break it up and the dog turned on him, ripping his arm to shreds. 

The owner was completely clueless and the dog payed the price.


----------



## Inuka23 (Aug 27, 2012)

its hard to find people that can actual handle an akita without bad things happening. ive only met one, it was a tatto guy who owned the tatto parlor, she was pretty (an american akita, i dont really like the mask but she was an exception), other than that most people dont really know how to handle them, and even if they knew they probably just cant handle it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

zhaor said:


> I've always wanted a shiba inu. I tend to like spitz type dogs for looks and temperament. Shiba Inu and Klee Kai are pretty much the breeds on the top of my "wish list".
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get one though, cause I'll probably get another shelter mutt. My dog is really nothing like what I would imagine to be my "ideal dog" but i love everything about him :/


In the 4 months I've been volunteering at the local shelter, we've had 2 pure-bred Shibas and 2 Shiba crosses - don't give up hope on your dream breed just because you want to adopt instead of buying.

I think Shiba Inus are adorable. I would definitely consider getting one, and (as a large dog person) they're up there on my "acceptable small dog" list.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> View attachment 36592
> 
> "I own you, muahahaha!"


LOLOL I laughed waaayyy too hard at this.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> In the 4 months I've been volunteering at the local shelter, we've had 2 pure-bred Shibas and 2 Shiba crosses - don't give up hope on your dream breed just because you want to adopt instead of buying.
> 
> I think Shiba Inus are adorable. I would definitely consider getting one, and (as a large dog person) they're up there on my "acceptable small dog" list.


I know my breeder usually gets called when Shiba's are at the shelters in Edmonton and aren't adopted out right away, she will usually take them wether they are hers or not, and either re-home them herself or track down the original breeders. She cares immensely about these dogs, won't let them sit in shelters if she can help it.



HollowHeaven said:


> LOLOL I laughed waaayyy too hard at this.


Lol this isn't mine, but she's from the same breeder as Cash, her name is Naomi


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> I know my breeder usually gets called when Shiba's are at the shelters in Edmonton and aren't adopted out right away, she will usually take them wether they are hers or not, and either re-home them herself or track down the original breeders. She cares immensely about these dogs, won't let them sit in shelters if she can help it.


That's awesome. I know not everyone who has a dog can afford to do that, but I wish everyone who owned a dog WISHED they could do that. I feel like the world would be a much better place.


----------



## lovejc (Aug 28, 2012)

I've heard of them referred to as "cat like"... I have met a few and they all did seem to be more cat then dog (I want a dog to act like a dog lol)


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

lovejc said:


> I've heard of them referred to as "cat like"... I have met a few and they all did seem to be more cat then dog (I want a dog to act like a dog lol)



Yeah, except its REALLY nice having a dog that doesn't bark unless absolutely necessary, calm natured, doesn't have accidents in the house (Can't speak for all of them obviously..but Shiba's are often said to be 'born house trained'..they are VERY clean dogs, since your house is their house, they prefer not to mess it up or destroy it), low maintenance and laid back, are reserved with strange people and dogs ( I think this is a GOOD thing), extremely easy to train, and are generally just much more intuitive than your average dog... yet, they are extremely agile and can excel at sports like agility, are capable of going for a run, hike, bike ride, or rollerblade along with you, are usually very good travellers, will guard you, your family , your house and your belongings with their life..

So yeah, while they do have many cat-like features, they also lack alot of the least-desirable canine traits.. which to me, is nice having the best of both lol  Of course they have their flaws like any other dog.. shedding is definitely the biggest I think, doesn't bother me but def bothers lots of people..

I guess, I learned to appreciate Cash a lot more when I got Thumper.. australian kelpie,aussie, border collie mix.. and while he definitely acts "more dog", extremely strung out, hyper, extremely friendly (overwhelmingly friendly to some), very playful (he's obsessed with playing..its all he ever wants to do), and while he is pretty smart..eager to please, very odedient..he's pretty high maintenance.. requires a lot of mental and physical stimulation, required way more training than Cash ever did.. Cash was the kind of dog you tell him ONCE.. and he gets it, and never forgets, Thumper.. its constant repitition and still needs reminders.. don't get me wrong, I love Thumper.. and in fact, I got him because I was curious what it would be like to have a "real" dog..thought it would be nice to have something different than my cat-like Shiba to change things up.. and while I absolutely love him and don't regret him for one minute, but having both cat-like Shiba, and a dog who acts like a true dog.. I appreciate my Shiba alot more now lol.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

This is one of my favourite write ups on the Shiba, for anyone interested in purchasing or adopting a Shiba.. this is a good read. Its from my breeders website, she wrote it up herself, but it sums up alot of what I read about them all over the web..and seems pretty true for the most part! lol (sorry its kinda long)


In Japan, the Shiba Inu is the most popular dog with more than 1 million registered. Shibas are extremely intelligent, active small dogs. Sometimes they are described as a ‘large dog’ in a ‘small dogs’ body. The Shiba believes that it can take on the world no matter how big the task. Shiba Inus have a typical spitz like personality with a little terrier and cat habits added. They are very loyal, energetic, stubborn, clean, athletic and brave. 

Shiba Inus have a life span of between 12-15 years normally. Some have been known to live longer. Sometimes slightly aloof at the first introduction, they never forget a good friend. They are very loyal to their owners. A Shiba puppy must establish trust with humans at a very young age, as it is much more difficult to socialize an adult. Puppies should have extensive human contact at a very young age (3-8 weeks is most important). To gain the trust of an adult unsocialized Shiba may take up to a year. Our Shibas do have unique personalities. One is quite cautious and has an almost intuitive nature. Another is extremely outgoing and always looking for ‘cookies’. All Shibas do love to play, and run fast. 

The Shiba Inu is a primitive “original’ dog who has retained many ancient characteristics. The Japanese use three words to describe the Shiba temperament “Kan-i” which means bravery and boldness combined with composure and mental strength. The opposite is “ryosei” which means good nature with a gentle disposition. One trait cannot exist without the other. Shibas respond well to positive reinforcement and verbal commands. By being firm and consistent, a Shiba will learn to respect your wishes. A Shiba will lose all respect for his owner if they are physically punished. Shibas are a very proud intelligent breed and do not like being teased or embarrassed. Shibas have very strong wills and very easily learn tricks etc. although sometimes they choose not to perform. 

Originally the Shiba Inu was bred to hunt small game. For this reason, the Shiba cannot be trusted ‘off-leash’. When chasing something they tend to forget their master exists no matter how much obedience training they have had. NEVER let your Shiba off leash, or you will put the health of your family pet at risk. 





When raised with children (who respect pets), or cats, Shiba Inus do very well with them. Introducing an older Shiba to cats and children may be difficult. They are also very predictable dogs and have a very stable temperament, unlike many small breeds of dog (do not fear bite). NEVER leave a young child alone with ANY dog regardless of the breed you choose. 

Shiba Inus do possess many cat-like features. They are very clean and often groom themselves as a cat would. Their front paws are often used to bat toys and to clean their faces. Some Shibas climb as well as a cat. 

Perching up on a couch and looking out the window is a favorite Shiba passtime. House training is done naturally; the Shiba cannot stand to have any excrement nearby so learn quickly (5wks) where ‘outside’ is. They also naturally allocate one area of the yard as the bathroom. Young puppies will have an odd accident but are often completely reliable in the house by 5 months. 

Shiba Inus are very athletic and well muscled. They can climb steep hills and are at home on mountain slopes. The Shiba can even pull a small sled (it's best if you have two Shibas). They do enjoy hunting mice, birds and any other small game available. Our dogs recently caught a pigeon that happened to fly over the yard. They generally do not consume what they kill. Shibas are very brave dogs. Shibas also enjoy chewing, especially when they are young. Be careful what they chew because they may consume some of it, especially when they are puppies. 

Young Shiba Inu puppies hate a leash as much as a cat would. They will scream and the whole neighborhood will think they are being killed. The pup will grow out of this quickly and actually enjoy going for walks. Shibas generally dislike nail trimming so this should be a regular routine. We find using a dremmel tool much less stressful. 

Shiba Inus are not noisy yippy dogs. Our dog’s bark when the doorbell rings, or someone, who should not be, is outside. Some say “Shiba’s don’t bark”. All or mine are quite capable of barking but only if there is a good reason. They are excellent watchdogs! The Shiba may not get along with other dogs, especially if the dog is the same sex. Socializing a puppy at an early age is very important. 

The Shiba Inu only requires occasional brushing and weekly nail dremmeling. An occasional bath (one every 4 months) may be necessary but generally, they tend to keep themselves clean. They have very little ‘doggy odor’ in comparison to other breeds. People who tend to be allergic to dogs are often not allergic to Shibas. 

The Shiba Inu makes a loyal and loving companion and if you love and respect him, he will do anything you want.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

If anyone can explain to me the easiest way to post videos from an iPhone on here, I can show you some short clips of each of mine that pretty clearly shows the difference between a 'real' dog, and a Shiba lol. It involves a vacuum cleaner...


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

lovejc said:


> I've heard of them referred to as "cat like"... I have met a few and they all did seem to be more cat then dog (I want a dog to act like a dog lol)


Typical day in a shiba household.. haha









Shiba aren't fond of baths either. Saya doesn't mind walking in creeks or swimming once in while, but bath she'll whine and have sad shiba eyes.


----------



## FrancoisTura (Apr 4, 2021)

PackMomma said:


> This is one of my favourite write ups on the Shiba, for anyone interested in purchasing or adopting a Shiba.. this is a good read. Its from my breeders website, she wrote it up herself, but it sums up alot of what I read about them all over the web..and seems pretty true for the most part! lol (sorry its kinda long)
> 
> 
> In Japan, the Shiba Inu is the most popular dog with more than 1 million registered. Shibas are extremely intelligent, active small dogs. Sometimes they are described as a ‘large dog’ in a ‘small dogs’ body. The Shiba believes that it can take on the world no matter how big the task. Shiba Inus have a typical spitz like personality with a little terrier and cat habits added. They are very loyal, energetic, stubborn, clean, athletic and brave.
> ...


Shiba are really the cutest dog on the earth !! 
I have one since few months and he is adorable, even if he it's a bit hard to train sometimes ahah


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is nine years old and most of the people participating are no longer active on this forum, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to join any of our current discussions, though, or post a thread of your own about your Shiba!


----------

